# Aborigines of the 33rd Degree Video



## SelfChosen1 (Apr 26, 2021)

Greetings, I saw this video about a year, or year and a half ago. I tried to track it back down as its creator has been banned numerous times from youtube.  I've found a copy of it and decided to post it here.  Its rather interesting and might have quite a bit of truth to it.

​
Included is another short video by the same author I tracked down.  I enjoy his style of video creation.

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## CurvedBullet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CurvedBulletDate: 2019-11-02 06:54:56Reaction Score: 2




SelfChosen1 said:


> Greetings, I saw this video about a year, or year and a half ago. I tried to track it back down as its creator has been banned numerous times from youtube.  I've found a copy of it and decided to post it here.  Its rather interesting and might have quite a bit of truth to it.
> 
> 
> Included is another short video by the same author I tracked down.  I enjoy his style of video creation.


One of my favorites! And the part about getting rid of "the knowing ones" well that happened everywhere didn't it?


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-11-02 08:47:47Reaction Score: 7


I've watched the second one, the 7 minute one.  It is interesting, and I do think it is talking to the right themes.  But I disagree on the position being taken.

So memories.  IMO, memories can be wrong or tricked - they are fallible - but they are mine and based on an objective reality.  The take shown however is more akin to the Mandela effect - that quantum bs/multi-universe stuff really happened and the world really changed.  Ie that objective reality changed.  When he asks 'are you sure?'  This is an attempt to encourage mind f**kery and self doubt.  The effect of this line of thinking is that you cannot say you are not insane.  The position being expressed is slightly ambiguous though - maybe the point is about our 'education'.  I would agree with the idea that we have been taught a crock of sh*t*, with the effect most of us are so far from the right path that we cannot even start on a journey towards reality and truth.

The theme about us being gods is one I am also suspicious of, as it plays to our egos, not to understanding.

The idea of revenge may be thrilling but who is he going to get revenge against?  Will they be the right people?  How does he know?  I don't like the idea of this person going to war with 'nukes' with their imperfect knowledge of the enemy.

So, I find this video interesting, but they are too quick to step into insanity or magic re memories, and quick to rush to judgement over who to nuke.  They haven't considered the full range of possibilities, and in my book they are found wanting...

My general position is that the objective world really is the objective world.  There is no universe shifting stuff.  There are deep, deep tricks being played on the mass of humanity but these can be made coherent with enough research.  Eg 911 was a trick, where no one was killed, and the towers were props built 30 years earlier.  Just a deep, long-running trick.

	Post automatically merged: 11/2/19

Having said that..  I watched the first video (45mins), it was much better.  A pretty decent run down of anomalies in history, along with the poor narrative that does indicate a cover up.  We absolutely are the members of a cargo cult.  We know very little eg we don't know what water is!  (Try and find someone showing how to make water with hydrogen and oxygen).

I still don't like the call to action though.  'They' don't want us gathering in small groups and taking them down one by one.  But who are they?


----------



## SelfChosen1 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SelfChosen1Date: 2019-11-02 12:44:35Reaction Score: 6




Feralimal said:


> I've watched the second one, the 7 minute one.  It is interesting, and I do think it is talking to the right themes.  But I disagree on the position being taken.
> 
> So memories.  IMO, memories can be wrong or tricked - they are fallible - but they are mine and based on an objective reality.  The take shown however is more akin to the Mandela effect - that quantum bs/multi-universe stuff really happened and the world really changed.  Ie that objective reality changed.  When he asks 'are you sure?'  This is an attempt to encourage mind f**kery and self doubt.  The effect of this line of thinking is that you cannot say you are not insane.  The position being expressed is slightly ambiguous though - maybe the point is about our 'education'.  I would agree with the idea that we have been taught a crock of sh*t*, with the effect most of us are so far from the right path that we cannot even start on a journey towards reality and truth.
> 
> ...


I don't think he wants to nuke anyone, I think hes saying the planet has been nuked once already.  And the Freemasons and their masters acquire "Free Masonry" and claim it as their own afterwards.  Think I saw that by KorbenDallas on another post.  This whole Tartaria thing could be a massive Psy-Op, who knows.  I'm sure we can all agree that what they are doing is wanting us to not remember our past no matter what the true narrative might be, and to do this you need to make all kinds of material to confuse people so they don't know what is true.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-11-02 12:52:17Reaction Score: 3


The objective reality isn't what it seems. Changes when you jettison that falsity.
It's ALL subjective. Get involved.
We'll ALL find out "soon" enough.
Tick, tick, tick, tick, TOCK


----------



## SelfChosen1 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SelfChosen1Date: 2019-11-02 13:12:11Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> The objective reality isn't what it seems. Changes when you jettison that falsity.
> It's ALL subjective. Get involved.
> We'll ALL find out "soon" enough.
> Tick, tick, tick, tick, TOCK


Is the 
Tick, tick, tick, tick, TOCK

Referring to tomorrow?  

	Post automatically merged: 11/2/19



Feralimal said:


> I've watched the second one, the 7 minute one.  It is interesting, and I do think it is talking to the right themes.  But I disagree on the position being taken.
> 
> So memories.  IMO, memories can be wrong or tricked - they are fallible - but they are mine and based on an objective reality.  The take shown however is more akin to the Mandela effect - that quantum bs/multi-universe stuff really happened and the world really changed.  Ie that objective reality changed.  When he asks 'are you sure?'  This is an attempt to encourage mind f**kery and self doubt.  The effect of this line of thinking is that you cannot say you are not insane.  The position being expressed is slightly ambiguous though - maybe the point is about our 'education'.  I would agree with the idea that we have been taught a crock of sh*t*, with the effect most of us are so far from the right path that we cannot even start on a journey towards reality and truth.
> 
> ...


I don't totally agree with the call to action either, but basically its continue to be led upon the path they want to take us on or do something about it.  We could find out who these people are if they had traitors in their ranks that were willing to make a list of these people.  I think the best option would be to hack into the satellites and broadcast the truth on TV of whats going on and let the pitchforks come out and settle things =p.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-11-02 13:23:37Reaction Score: 3




SelfChosen1 said:


> I don't think he wants to nuke anyone, I think hes saying the planet has been nuked once already.


Possibly - but he has imagery of nukes being fired.  Still, he does want revenge, but I for one, don't have the data to know what the crime is our who did it.  He seems to blame the Jews, which could also be another psyop IMO.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-11-02 13:24:43Reaction Score: 5


The "Wolverine" in me would tend to agree. Loves a good battle. But that hasn't worked for us before. Easy to steer that how they like and let some heads go to the chopping block, but not THE head we want.
It would end up being Old Man Logan killing all of the X-Men under the influence of mind control. AGAIN.

	Post automatically merged: 11/2/19

The ticking was just an overall reference to how we're ALL feeling. Even everyone not on this website...
But I WAS kind of ribbing KD a little bit there. Hope he's not sitting on his porch with a shotgun in his lap.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zxcv0Date: 2019-11-03 04:46:55Reaction Score: 5




Feralimal said:


> My general position is that the objective world really is the objective world.  There is no universe shifting stuff.  There are deep, deep tricks being played on the mass of humanity but these can be made coherent with enough research.  Eg 911 was a trick, where no one was killed, and the towers were props built 30 years earlier.  Just a deep, long-running trick.


Bingo.

From aliens, to nukes, to dinosaurs, to evolution, 'ancient' civilizations and everything in between, the butt of the joke is you.

But at least the magicians are honest enough to show you that you're being tricked. At some point, you have to stop lying to yourself. They won't do it for you.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-11-03 13:22:08Reaction Score: 6




zxcv0 said:


> Bingo.
> 
> From aliens, to nukes, to dinosaurs, to evolution, 'ancient' civilizations and everything in between, the butt of the joke is you.
> 
> But at least the magicians are honest enough to show you that you're being tricked. At some point, you have to stop lying to yourself. They won't do it for you.


I'll just use YOUR utterance of that falsity to get this out there.
They're not magicians, they're con men. Cheap hustlers and pimps.
There's no magic. It's strength in numbers. There's no approval necessary. But BELIEF is!
Politics, religion, anything. The more people you can get to believe in something, the greater hold it has in the dominant paradigm.
"They" don't need permission or approval, but when it affects a majority of the population, "they" need our BELIEF.
Pretty powerful, huh? If we take our vote AWAY.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-11-03 15:19:44Reaction Score: 2


I think magicians in the sense of performers at the local theatre or kids party - at scale.  Actors really.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-11-03 15:33:44Reaction Score: 0


Well. That's ALL of us, idn't?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaybeDate: 2019-11-03 15:50:41Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> I'll just use YOUR utterance of that falsity to get this out there.
> They're not magicians, they're con men. Cheap hustlers and pimps.
> There's no magic. It's strength in numbers. There's no approval necessary. But BELIEF is!
> Politics, religion, anything. The more people you can get to believe in something, the greater hold it has in the dominant paradigm.
> ...



I will quote a site I have been researching ....


* Truth and the simulated society
On manufactured uncertainties*_"what sense is there in communicating in this world?"

"communication never gave truth the conceptual attention it requires; we were excessively concerned about  communicating ideas, paying no attention at all at whether those ideas were true or wrong"

"truth is independent of what we may think true, but we chose to obviate this distinction. We now live in a world in which objective facts are less influential in shaping public opinion than appeals to emotion  and personal belief. We are happier with something that feels true, whether or not it is, with those  things serving our interests or confirming our prejudices feeling more truthful than those things that do not."  

"Within a technocapitalist civilization news becomes a commodity. The ultimate goal is to increase sales.  If truth doesn't sell, we simply invent a best-selling product. Our market are those bubbles of   like-minded people we all live in, a bubble that turns us instinctively hostile to contrary arguments. In the end,  we become hostile to truth itself." 

"once even one side adopts radical skepticism as its posture toward opposing views, all conversation breaks down." 

"the political prejudices and the social attitudes of human communicators who allow their values and selective  perceptions to bias their reporting means we need to remove humans from the communication system. Artificial  Intelligence and machine deep learning cannot be a replacement because, by design, an AI-based system requires  a corpus from which to learn, yet the corpus consists of tons of toxic, infected fake news and therefore we will come up with a  superintelligent system who learned how to lie and increase sales. Truth discernment cannot rely on non-human systems,  much as it cannot rely on humans anymore." 

"communication is the central element of a social system; if you tamper with it, you tamper with the entire social  system. If you degrade communication, you disrupt society as a whole." 

*"Our task is to create a parallel reality through simulation of the existing one. This means we produce a reality  where the difference between the model and the fact is always less and less perceivable. For this to be possible, we hack the very nucleus of the communication system (newspapers, radio, television, cinema, etc.) and we  design digital media that simulates reality by reporting and communicating facts that are manufactured, staged,  designed, and conceived to recreate the reality we are interested in. It is irrelevant whether or not the model is true in relation to the fact from which it was derived, because it is always only a world picture, a picture we do control."*_

Forgotten Languages Full: Truth and the simulated society - On manufactured uncertainties

?


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-11-03 16:28:00Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> Well. That's ALL of us, idn't?


I think I'm acting in good faith.  I'm not acting as part of a show, or to entertain or mislead anyone.

_@Maybe_ - this is interesting.  Looking briefly at the site I don't get what that is quote of/from though.

I do think language and interpretation are where the 'war' is.  Eg 911 as a trick (as shown in 'September clues') or as an actual event?

IMO, actors at high levels are integral to this.  Politicians, celebrities, scientists, etc.  They seem coordinated.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaybeDate: 2019-11-03 17:26:02Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> _@Maybe_ - this is interesting.  Looking briefly at the site I don't get what that is quote of/from though.


Yes .... sorry 

The text I quoted is from the single linked article .... it is just the allowed English paragraphs within the single article .... of which there are hundreds if not thousands.
But I do consider that most of the now 160 articles I have are off topic for this forum .... and I really respect the work being done here.
Was told off once .... and respect that 

Read often .... but post little as I am on my own research path!

I even feel a bit bad because this post is off topic and if Korben removes it that is fine with me.
I have been using forum software to collate the information on the linked site (but I do not want a forum) and time has only allowed me to post 70ish articles so far .... I have another, now 80 to put up. The idea is that I will be able to put the jigsaw puzzle together .... what information they have given and why!

So sorry I do not mean to post off topic .... just thought the article was relevant to the post by Starmonkey.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-11-03 17:33:07Reaction Score: 1




Maybe said:


> Yes .... sorry
> 
> The text I quoted is from the single linked article .... it is just the allowed English paragraphs within the single article .... of which there are hundreds if not thousands.
> But I do consider that most of the now 160 articles I have are off topic for this forum .... and I really respect the work being done here.
> ...


That's cool. Hard to color within the lines. I put those restrictions on myself too much (but less than most, ) throughout life. Taking the blinders off.
I'm BARELY appropriate for this website either. Don't worry, it's not personal.
I'd be interested where some OTHER discussions might take us?... Away from here?...


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-11-03 20:21:38Reaction Score: 0




Maybe said:


> Yes .... sorry
> 
> The text I quoted is from the single linked article .... it is just the allowed English paragraphs within the single article .... of which there are hundreds if not thousands.
> But I do consider that most of the now 160 articles I have are off topic for this forum .... and I really respect the work being done here.
> ...


So that is your own writing?  Interesting.  Good luck with your investigations.  Once you have some data, I absolutely agree that trying to write things down is the way to go to try to straighten one's thoughts out.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaybeDate: 2019-11-03 20:47:40Reaction Score: 0




Feralimal said:


> So that is your own writing?


Sorry again guys .... No it is not my writing, it is a very strange site which I currently consider is full disclosure on multiple topics as information relates to this realm.
And I am trying to research it!

So I am off topic again .... I am sorry.
As said I only have put 70ish articles up within my little database .... it is for me to try and work out .... I began on another forum and the articles became split by others posts thus the collation was lost.
So I moved to my 'place' .... I have 80 more to post and I have them in my head (because I read them) and the totality of them reads a narrative which mirrors all 'conspiracy' thoughts .... but is evidenced by multiple citations .... the lala land is true but you will not like it!

My little place is here (but you cannot join, it is for me to collate the information):
Crazy Brain Spiders

And Korben .... please delete if not correct to post : )


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-11-04 02:59:23Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> I'll just use YOUR utterance of that falsity to get this out there.
> They're not magicians, they're con men. Cheap hustlers and pimps.
> There's no magic. It's strength in numbers. There's no approval necessary. But BELIEF is!
> Politics, religion, anything. The more people you can get to believe in something, the greater hold it has in the dominant paradigm.
> ...


 The word BELIEF/BELIEVE is a very powerful word and should not be used lightly.  For me unless i have seen it with my own eyes, have touched it, can smelt it and so on will i then might just use it.  Even then i don't like to believe because the matrix or what ever you want to call it could be F**king with me in some way or another.  
            ___To BELIEVE is when someone else has told you so and that it is the truth.___
 Just like religion does to its followers.  You must believe in that something or your not part of that faith.  In other words you have been brain washed by some bloke in a robe that wants your money each week when going to church.  By feeding you fear you will keep coming back.
  The day i believe in Jesus Christ is the day i have sat with him, looking at him, held him in my arms and can smell him while having a beer with him and talking shit. Then and only then might i believe in him. But until that day he is just another lie we have been fed over and over again. 

 You just have to look and the word in the middle of it.  beLIEve.

 We have been totally f**ked over with the English language.  You might know of this guy and he has a good take on it all.  

Mark Passio


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-11-04 04:00:30Reaction Score: 1


We are all actors at the end of the day. The more we realise that we are watching a TV show or film called "life", to which we've signed up, the closer we get to the truth. Letting go and surrendering is key. Everyone's path is unique.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-11-04 04:51:03Reaction Score: 2


The Genetic Mind
The genetic mind is the equivalent of a universal belief system that penetrates, to varying degrees, the human instrument of all entities. In some, it immobilizes their ability to think original thoughts and feel original feelings. In most, it entrains their belief system to harmonize with the accepted belief systems of the Hierarchy. In a few, it exerts no significant force nor has any bearing on the development of their personal belief system.

There are those on terra-earth who are in training to be Sovereign Entities and are completely unaware of this training as well as their destiny. When they are able to become timeless and view the continuum of their lifestream, they will see the thread that has differentiated them as Sovereign Entities. They will understand how the hardships and supposed indifference of the universe were actually the catalysts for their emergence as designers of the new genetic mind.

The genetic mind is different from the subconscious or universal mind as it is sometimes referred to in your psychology texts, in that the genetic mind has a peculiar focus on the accumulated beliefs of all the people on a planet from its most distant past to its present time. These accumulated beliefs are actually manipulations of the Hierarchy, which imprint on the genetic mind in order to cast the boundaries of what is acceptable to believe.

So compelling is this manipulation and the boundaries that are imposed by the Hierarchy that virtually no one is aware of the manipulations of their beliefs. This is precisely why the WingMakers have interacted with your species from the very beginning. As culture bearers, we stretch your boundaries in the arena of science, art, and philosophy. We essentially expand the genetic mind's "perimeter fence" and enable it to encompass a larger portion of the "land" known as Source Reality.

If we were to tell you about the fundamental misconceptions of your genetic mind, you would not believe us. You would most definitely-even your most accomplished spiritual leaders-find us in contempt of much that you hold true and reasonable. You would feel fear in the face of our expression of Source Reality because it would be so clear to you how you have squandered your divine natures in favor of the entrapment of the genetic mind.

We know this will seem like a judgment of your beliefs, and it is to some degree, but you must know this about your belief systems: they are largely disconnected from Source Reality. They are like threads of a web that have become disconnected from the "branches" of Source Reality by the "winds" of the Hierarchy. Source Reality is represented in your belief in unconditional love, but of all the dimensions of your belief systems, this is the one thread that is connected-through the genetic mind-to Source Reality.

All of the other dimensions are connected to the genetic mind and have no ongoing connection to Source Reality. The genetic mind, as an intermediary and reflection of Source Reality, is completely and utterly inept. This is all part of the primal blueprint that designs the evolutionary pathway of a species through time. The genetic mind acts as a buffer for the developing species to experience separation from Source Reality. In this way, the human instrument is appropriately entangled in time, space, and the illusions of a disempowered belief system.

These factors, as disorienting as they are to the entity, are precisely what attract the entity to terra-earth. There are very few planetary systems in the multiverse that provide a better sense of separation from Source Reality than that which is experienced on terra-earth. By amplifying the sense of separation, the entity can experience more fully the individuated essence that is unique and bears the resemblance of Prime Creator as a Unique Being. This is what draws entities to this world to incarnate within a human instrument.

So the genetic mind is an enabling force to experience separation on the one hand, and a disabling force to understand the true characteristics of Source Reality on the other. This dichotomy, when understood, helps to disentangle the human instrument and its entity consciousness from the limiting aspects of the genetic mind and its principle author, the Hierarchy.

Over the next twenty years, the genetic mind will become increasingly fragmented and thus, vulnerable to modification. This will be an effect of the growing ubiquity of intelligent networks and artificial intelligence therein. The expanding interconnection of intelligent networks has a significant impact on the genetic mind because of the emergence of a global culture that accompanies the arrival of such technologies.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-11-04 13:46:45Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> The genetic mind is different from the subconscious or universal mind as it is sometimes referred to in your psychology texts, in that the genetic mind has a peculiar focus on the accumulated beliefs of all the people on a planet from its most distant past to its present time.


The 'genetic mind' isn't a good term then.  Genetics doesn't convey a focus on accumulated beliefs through time to me.  Quite the opposite.  It conveys the product of one's biological matter through time.



Starmonkey said:


> WingMakers


Where are you getting this from?  Is this a quote?

I want to like this comment, but I don't know.  It may (or may not) be saying something important, but the terms you are using are too open to whatever interpretation anyone might want to apply.



WarningGuy said:


> The word BELIEF/BELIEVE is a very powerful word and should not be used lightly.


Yes.  I think we should take time and care to make sure that we are aligned correctly and that our beliefs are coherent and authentically our own.  Takes time.



WarningGuy said:


> You just have to look and the word in the middle of it. beLIEve.


I'm also getting 'be', 'eve', 'bel', 'beli' (belly), veil (backwards).  Your own name contains the word 'arni' - do you have a likeness to Schwarzenegger?  

I too like Mark Passio, esp for his expression of the internal (subjective) world including natural law. He is undoubtedly very knowledgeable but he is also bought into some things I now think of as tricks, eg that people died in 911, climate change.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-11-04 14:03:48Reaction Score: 2




Feralimal said:


> I too like Mark Passio, esp for his expression of the internal (subjective) world including natural law. He is undoubtedly very knowledgeable but he is also bought into some things I now think of as tricks, eg that people died in 911, climate change.


I liked him too, and watched several (endless) videos about two years ago.
However, he also pushes veganism/vegetarianism, which is a very bad sign. Or a tell-tale one.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-11-04 14:07:14Reaction Score: 3




Feralimal said:


> The 'genetic mind' isn't a good term then.  Genetics doesn't convey a focus on accumulated beliefs through time to me.  Quite the opposite.  It conveys the product of one's biological matter through time.
> 
> 
> Where are you getting this from?  Is this a quote?
> ...


Not my terms, but again, maybe they ARE. FUTURE ME. 
It just reflects the dominant paradigm situation. We're all in this together, sort of. Individuals can opt out or free themselves accordingly.
Here's a whammy for your mammy. I CAN'T WAIT to see the educated, I've done my homework responses I get to the next statement.
We were taught to believe in EVIL. And we give it life.
Your senses project a reality based on your beliefs. We don't all perceive the same reality.
If we stopped believing in evil, we would no longer experience it. And then we could really LIVE.


	Post automatically merged: 11/4/19

WingMakers Time Capsule


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-11-05 00:13:14Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> If we stopped believing in evil, we would no longer experience it. And then we could really LIVE.


Spot on mate.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-11-05 07:17:39Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> We were taught to believe in EVIL. And we give it life.
> Your senses project a reality based on your beliefs. We don't all perceive the same reality.
> If we stopped believing in evil, we would no longer experience it. And then we could really LIVE.


But we need to avoid moral relativism, I think.
Like the Vegan pushers, who openly support sterilization, and even (in the extreme) killing and eating babies. To save the planet and the animals, of course.
While I'm wary of Mark Passio, I concur with the existence of natural laws, i.e. not every behavior is inherently free of value and subject to interpretation.


----------



## Cemen (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CemenDate: 2019-11-05 08:55:52Reaction Score: 1




SelfChosen1 said:


>


An interesting and well-made video. It is strange that I have not seen him before.

I would like to clarify a little about the "scientist" at 23:20.
In connection with the widespread interest in alternative history in Russia, the officials launched the project "Scientists Against Myths", which is part of the project "Anthropogenesis ru." Where the representatives of the official "science" are trying to expose the "fallacies" of alternativeists.

I regard it as "the empire strikes back"


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-05-24 20:13:06Reaction Score: 1


Very interesting concept:


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Mis UsakDate: 2020-05-24 23:42:09Reaction Score: 1


There was a tv series about extinction and re creation.


----------

